# Bear looking rock?



## b5fish (Aug 30, 2017)

A while back I was walking along the river and picked up this rock that looked like a little bear to me. After looking at it a hundred times my curiosity is killing me..  Just a bear looking rock? Thank you


----------



## antharper (Aug 30, 2017)

Looks like a bear to me , cool ! Not sure if it was made or just a rock but still neat !


----------



## doublebarrel (Sep 1, 2017)

I like it.BB


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 5, 2017)

Cool find


----------

